

Pixar’s leaders want to make their creative powerhouse outlast them - jakarta
http://www.economist.com/node/16377010?story_id=16377010

======
10ren
Article is a little shallow. Great video by Catmull to Stanford business
school on it: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2h2lvhzMDc> (54 minutes)

And here's an article by him: [http://hbr.org/2008/09/how-pixar-fosters-
collective-creativi...](http://hbr.org/2008/09/how-pixar-fosters-collective-
creativity/ar/1)

e.g. _Toy Story 2_ was an impetus to creating the present review system; the
reason for saying 5 good things is just to make the people feel better about
the criticisms: the last thing you want to do after years of exhausting work
is point out what sucked. Catmull is the main guy driving these standards;
Lasseter is busy being a creative;

BTW: I thought I'd discerned a hidden pattern of pixar having the writer voice
the primary mentor role - Brad Bird voiced Edna Mode in _The Incredibles_ ;
Andrew Stanton voiced Crush in _Finding Nemo_ \- but... Brad Bird didn't voice
Gusteau in _Ratatouille_

------
percept
I think this will become Google's problem, too (though they seem to have the
sort of culture described in the article).

~~~
naner
Google? What about Apple?

